

The Specialists: Di Fara Pizza - Thevet
http://luckypeach.com/the-specialists-di-fara-pizza/

======
dmcginty
I've been there a couple times. The pizza is really good enough to deserve
this sort of attention. The biggest warning I could give would be that the
wait times are typically really long, the place is really cramped, and there
are only three folding tables for seating. The wait time for a single pizza
could easily be over 2 hours, and there isn't anything to do in the area while
you wait. That being said, it's certainly worth it for one of the best pizzas
I've ever had. Just make a day out of it.

~~~
mdholloway
I had a boss who grew up in the neighborhood and held that Di Fara's was a
_touch_ overrated (if memory serves, he favored Totonno's or L&B). Still,
incredible pizza to this midwestern boy.

Yeah, definitely prepare to wait... and to assert your place in line.

~~~
archagon
DeMarco does tend to burn his pizzas sometimes, but they're really amazing and
worth the wait, I think.

------
DanBC
That stove looks fucking disgusting. Is it just me? I get that it's not the
pizza oven, but still.

~~~
mattzito
That particular style of stove gets like that - we had one in my family's
restaurant. You can scrub it all you want, and it only looks worse. It's meant
to be functional and reliable, but not attractive.

------
dguaraglia
Spam? I'm flagging this.

~~~
sfeng
Why do you interpret this as spam?

~~~
dguaraglia
I don't know. I click on the link and go to some fluff piece about a
restaurant? Didn't look like the content was any more related to Hacker News
than any of the articles in The Gothamist or The Bold Italic (don't get me
wrong, I love good food as much as the next person, I just expect to get those
articles from Facebook, not HN.)

~~~
dang
Not sure what you mean by "related to Hacker News", but the guidelines are
clear: anything that gratifies intellectual curiosity is on topic. I don't
think it's hard to see how an article about a master of the pizza craft might
gratify intellectual curiosity.

